# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili mendoni se është ministri më i paaftë në qeverisjen Rama?

## DYDRINAS

Cili mendoni se është ministri më i paaftë në qeverisjen Rama?

----------


## skender76

Kap njerin e perplase me tjetrin...

Te gjithe vagabonder dhe hajdut xhepash kane qene...

Por ky Tahiri, tregoi paaftesi qe me dinamitin e pare.... :shkelje syri: 
Prandaj vota ime shkon per Tahirin.

----------

linda l (28-11-2013)

----------


## Wordless

Në përgjithsi ministri i ekonomisë, i shëndetsisë, i mjedisit dhe i rendit, janë ministrat më të pa-përgjegjshëm dhe më të korruptuarit !

----------


## Alti Elezi

Sali Berrisha..

----------


## Izadora

Po shihja nje dite parlamentin .
Bohhh c'fare arrogance dhe fodulleku i kryeministrit . 
C'fare shakash pa kripe , sikur gjithcka te ishte ne dore te tij , pra votim  :ngerdheshje:  te mbyt .

----------

linda l (28-11-2013)

----------


## linda l

nuk e kam idene se kush eshte ministri me i pa afte i qenveise, po sa per kryeministrin Rama jam e sigurte qe eshte nje 0 me bisht

----------


## Elian70

ore kam bere ate fjalorin shqip-shqip une. si ta perkthej *minister*????

----------


## benseven11

Nje minister duhet te kete te pakten nje diplome per manaxhim/drejtim administrate biznes
qe te quhet I afte per te drejtuar nje institucion.
Asnje nga ministrat me sa di nuk e ka ate kualifikim.
Universitet kane te gjithe dhe experience ne nje  fushe shkencash sociale apo
teknologji,por kjo nuk mjafton.
Teknikisht Ministrat e sotem shqiptar jane te pa kualifikuar per te drejtuar.
I pa kualifikuari quhet i pa afte pasi ska i mungojne aftesite te drejtoje dhe manaxhoje.

----------


## drague

sondazhi duhet te ishte : kush eshte me i,e afti

gay 99 dhe zoti Peza.

nga nje ane hiqen si aktiviste leshi dhe analiste pastaj i shohim ne podium

----------


## Brari

nuk eshte asnje i pa afte ne qeverrin edveriste te edver edvinit.

jan te gjithe te shoshitur mire nga biroja e nga organizma speciale te seli mavise.


asnje gomar a gomaRIC NUK KA NE KTE QEVERI QE TU A HEDHE KUSH. 

jan te gjithe neperka staliniste enveriste teper inteligjente.
nuk eshte idiot edvini te ver budallej ne qeveri te vet.

bravo i qofte.

po cfar u kerkon edveri atyre si detyre kriesore?


1-gerrmoni o  qelbesira u thot ai te gjeni fakte qe te kalbim neper biruca berishen e gjith pd-ne. 
2- po nuk gjetet fakte o qelbesira u thot ai  athere sajoni "fakte"..qe ti rrasim ne biruca berishen e pd-ne..
3-po nuk realizuat ndonje nga keto pikat  lart u thot ai..athere gjeni vend te futi se do ju nxjerr me shkelma  nga zyrat.. 

qo eshte qeverisja edveriste...

tjeter gje nuk i kerkon ushtria 1 meleonshe enveriste qe i ka votuar..


pra edveri eshte ne rrug te drejte sic e kuptojn te drejten  rrugaceria enveriste.. qe i suall me voten e saje ne pushtet neperkat e seli mavise..





 .

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Kush eshte ai bimbash turk qe hap tema te tilla.
 C'jane keta analfabet qe mbani neper forum. Ia dine kuptimin fjales korrupsion keta, apo degjojne fjale neper emisione lajmesh dhe hajde o burra ta perdorim dhe ne. Ik shikoni ndonje teater kukllash ate beni.  
 Mavrinje driteshkurter. Lereni floririn te punoj se do hani edhe ju. 
 Keni te drejt ju se korrupsioni nuk eshte fjale shqipe, por eshte e huazuar. Shqip korrupsioni perkethehet Bashe, Sali, Imam ballajdi.

 Hajde, hajde c'ushqen kjo toke!!!

----------

Jasmena (09-03-2014)

----------

